# Wie funktioniert die Bestpreisgarantie bei Maciag?



## mansir05 (7. Januar 2022)

Hey, 
ich wollte etwas über die Bestpreisgarantie fragen. 
Angenommen ich habe die exakt selben zwei(!) Produkte bei einem anderen Online Shop um 150€ inklusive Versandkosten gefunden und bei Maciag kosten diese zwei Artikel zusammen 170€ inklusive Versand. Es wurde von Maciag überprüft und es passt, bekommen ich dann nach der Bestellung 20€ zurückerstattet, oder nicht? [1.] 

 [2.] Beim Online Shop von Maciag habe ich noch einen 10% Gutscheincode auf diese zwei Artikel. Somit würden die Produkte anstatt den 170€ nur mehr 153€ kosten. Bekomme ich dann immer noch diese 20€ zurückerstattet? Oder "sieht" Maciag das und ich bekomme dann nur mehr die 3 Euro zurück? 

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Januar 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wollte etwas über die Bestpreisgarantie fragen.
> Angenommen ich habe die exakt selben zwei(!) Produkte bei einem anderen Online Shop um 150€ inklusive Versandkosten gefunden und bei Maciag kosten diese zwei Artikel zusammen 170€ inklusive Versand. Es wurde von Maciag überprüft und es passt, bekommen ich dann nach der Bestellung 20€ zurückerstattet, oder nicht? [1.]
> 
> ...


Du kannst die eh nicht kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

